# How likely are you to purchase a smart watch in 2014/2015?



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

To give a time frame for this question how likely is it that you will purchase a smart watch by Dec. 31st 2015?


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

I'm not really interested, but who knows! There are a lot of things I've not originally been interested in that pull me back...

What will be interesting is to see if and how this forum grows, in and amongst all the codgery naysayers who find every opportunity to diss the natural extension of timekeeping and technology.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Friendly bump for more poll participation


----------



## OSUMBA2003 (Jan 1, 2012)

Maybe someday, but this type of watch would have to be a daily wearer to justify a purchase, given that it works in conjunction with your cell phone. What good is the added convenience if you only wear it occasionally? So I seriously doubt I'd get one.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

I have a Pebble (I was a KS backer) but I never really wear it. The only use I ever really found for it was if the wife and I went to a movie we'd know if my parents called with some emergency about our toddler (which never happened thankfully). Until they act as more than just an extension of our phone's notifications I don't really see them as a must-own item. Things are improving but that killer app isn't there yet.


----------



## Funkyman (Oct 22, 2011)

OSUMBA2003 said:


> Maybe someday, but this type of watch would have to be a daily wearer to justify a purchase, given that it works in conjunction with your cell phone. What good is the added convenience if you only wear it occasionally? So I seriously doubt I'd get one.


Good point, never thought about it like that before. I'd only buy one once they become extremely useful. As soon as they become extremely useful, they'll be so useful that I'll need to wear one constantly - diminishing the time I wear my watches.

Interested in seeing how Google Glass takes off (it's been a while now). All the things that smartwatches promise are also promised by GG.


----------



## Graphmaster (Nov 5, 2013)

Until supercapable longlasting batteries will appear, these things won't really take off.
Too complicated for such a low battery life.


----------



## SudoHalt (Jan 11, 2014)

There are some things that I dislike about a smartwatch at the moment, even though I am interested in electronic devices in general:

Their value for money: These watches are expensive for what they deliver, they help you do just very basic tasks like seeing notifications, etc. Why not take the phone out of the pocket and do the task instead? 
Battery life: They are still way behind in battery life, you have to charge them every few days. And the fact is that it connects to the phone by either Bluetooth or NFC, that means it will also decrease your phone's battery life (perhaps not by much). 
Water resistance: They have adequate (or no) water resistance. 
Durability: It is questionable at the moment, I don't think they can take a lot of beating, most of them (if not all) don't have good protection for the screen. 

At the same time they can be good for quicker answering of calls when busy, and for measuring the speed of the bike, for example. But again, are you really going to pay that much for such basic things?

In my opinion, smartwatches are not going to replace smartphones anytime soon, due to the size of the screen. But by the time, they might be able to do more functions, have a better battery life and durability. But still, I will not buy one, due to their value for money. Just look at how smartphones are almost useless compared to laptops at the same price, same is the case between a smartwatch and a smartphone.

Thanks.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I guess I am just allergic to change and old fashioned.....I feel that my cell phone is convenient enough. If I wanted it on my wrist I would use duct tape to keep it there.


----------



## spronston (Apr 15, 2011)

At the moment I find smart watches to be extremely unappealing from an aesthetic point of view - bulky & square:








Unless they can become somewhat more refined, such as the design concept below, I will be very unlikely to purchase one.


----------



## Mjduct (Feb 15, 2013)

I voted yes, becuase I'm counting a Garmin Fenix/ TActix line as a smartwatch.

provides workout data like a Heart Rate Monitor, GPS tracking/ workout uploading like my bike computer, phone notifications like alot of the "smart watches" and they look pretty sweet to boot!


----------



## hogwldfltr (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm wearing one as I type having received it as a Christmas gift from my wife. it really helps at work where I get many phone calls and emails. I can quickly see without having to resort to digging for my phone. Also I'm happy to have my appointments listed out for me at a quick glance. I also appreciate have instant access to weather. I voted yes because I've got one already.

Below is the one I own.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Interesting, I did not previously think about the idea of not having to "dig your phone out during a meeting". Thanks for posting.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

hogwldfltr said:


> I'm wearing one as I type having received it as a Christmas gift from my wife. it really helps at work where I get many phone calls and emails. I can quickly see without having to resort to digging for my phone. Also I'm happy to have my appointments listed out for me at a quick glance. I also appreciate have instant access to weather. I voted yes because I've got one already.
> 
> Below is the one I own.


I have two. I have the Original Pebble and recently received the matte black Pebble Steel. Both same innards, but the exterior is more dressy, which works with my attire at work. At a glance I like to see if there was a phone call or email or text that I needed to tend to when I am in the office. I get calls on my office phone, so getting this for my mobile works out and I can filter out stuff and plan accordingly.

But saying this, I have grown accustomed to look at my watch everytime I hear my phone's notification tone go off lol. It's a half sec before the notification hits my pebble, so it's a weird thing for me to look at my other watches and think I have my pebble on lol.


----------



## DrCherryCoke (Jun 27, 2014)

What about the Moto 360? It looks more like a traditional watch by design. It's supposed to be released by the end of summer. I'd have to see how well it does before I purchase one of course, but design is headed in the right direction.


----------

